# Is Max too big??



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I keep reading about how small your babies are. My Max is 13 weeks old and he weighs 4 lbs 9 oz. Is he bigger then he is supposed to be?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

nope, sounds perfect to me. :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Some pups develope quicker than others and reach their adult size (weight) younger. I would not worry as long as he is healthy. Just enjoy!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I keep reading about how small your babies are. My Max is 13 weeks old and he weighs 4 lbs 9 oz. Is he bigger then he is supposed to be?[/B]


The general rule is to double the weight at twelve weeks which would mean that his adult weight would be 9-10 pounds. With that said, we have many puppies who don't follow that rule.

If you got Max from a reputable breeder, she should know her lines and should be able to estimate his adult weight. Do you know if she carefully breeds to the standard which is 4-7 pounds with under 6 pounds preferred? Did you see his parents?

This is an interesting look at a Maltese puppy's development:

http://www.bhejei.com/dev_master.htm


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

He is completely healthy. I was just wondering, I know that AKC says that standard is under 6 lbs. I love my little guy no matter what.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> He is completely healthy. I was just wondering, I know that AKC says that standard is under 6 lbs. I love my little guy no matter what.[/B]


As long as he's healthy, and you're happy, I wouldn't worry. Bonnie weighed 3.3 pounds at 4 months, and now weighs 7 pounds 13 ounces. Pat's right, some dogs simply do their growing earlier. My girl didn't stop growing until she was around 1 1/2. That's pretty late, from what I understand.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=526948
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did not see the parents. Had seen pups from several litters before, I had to travel a couple of hours from my home to get him. I don't plan to show or breed so if he is a little big I don't mind, but I do want him to stay small because I like being able to take him every where with me. I should have done more research on the breeder before I got him. I thought he was AKC registered when I got him, but found out later that he is ACA. I am in love with him though, and hadn't planned on registering him with a kennel club any way, because as I said I do not intend to breed or show. What is the difference between AKC and ACA? Is it bad that he is not AKC?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

ACA stands for the American Canine Association. It's one of the alternative registries that was formed when the AKC got tough about who it would let register with them. They started requiring DNA testing to prove parentage. As a result, many breeders were either suspended from the AKC or didn't qualify.

The alternative registries are considered "paper" registries meaning that is all you get - a piece of paper that really doesn't mean anything. These registries are often used by puppy mills and backyard breeders.

As long as he stays healthy, that's what is important. It sounds like he may end up larger than the standard so instead of carrying him in a bag, you'll just have to get a stroller.


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

As long as he is healthy it is fine. Beowulf is a little over 6 months and he is now 6.2 lbs. I think this maybe a little bigger then some of the other babies on this site were at that age, but it just means more fluff to cuddle!!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie got big FAST. I used to joke about it a lot on the forum. at 5/6 months old he was nearly 10 lbs! But...I put him on adult food not long after and he didn't grow any more! In fact, he lost some weight. He's now around 8 1/2. He was really chunky for a while there. As long as he is healthy that's all that matters!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> He is completely healthy. I was just wondering, I know that AKC says that standard is under 6 lbs. I love my little guy no matter what.[/B]


GOOD for you! As long as you LOVE him and he's healthy what more could one ask for?

Except photos of him?  I bet he's super cute.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

My Bentley is 14 weeks and a whopping 6.1 pounds. He is not overweight, he is just a big maltese. As long as they are healthy & happy thats all the matters.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=527001
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for all your info. Standard or not he is pretty special to my family!!

You asked for it so here are some pics!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Too cute! :wub: 

Since you've got a young child, it will be better if he ends up a little bigger anyway.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

My Sweet Ollie is 2 lbs 4 ounces but my vet says that he is gonna be a small boy! :huh:


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> I keep reading about how small your babies are. My Max is 13 weeks old and he weighs 4 lbs 9 oz. Is he bigger then he is supposed to be?[/B]


Carly is 4 months and she's already at 5lbs 3oz...I hope she doesn't get too big or it will be difficult to carry her around in her new Kwigy Bo dog purse !
Lynn


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> My Sweet Ollie is 2 lbs 4 ounces but my vet says that he is gonna be a small boy! :huh:[/B]


how old is he again?


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Those pictures are adorable.

Haiku was about 4 lbs at 14 weeks. She's now about 7.5 lbs. Of course the most important thing is that they're healthy and loved. :wub:


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Let time decide, just love your puppy for what he is (an adorable cute guy). A little big larger malt will be less problems when buying harnesses, they'll fit better most of the times. (I'm a Houdini's mom so I know why I tell you this).


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

We actually would prefer a maltese that would be bigger because we step on Coby sometimes because we don't know he's there so he runs away after letting out a high pitched scream. Poor Coby.. but I also like being able to carry him around in our kwigy bo bag too so I also don't want him to get big enough where he can't even fit in the bag anymore. I'm shooting for 6lbs right now because at 12 weeks he was about 2 lbs and at nearing 5 months now, he is about 3.5 lbs. I am not sure he'll make it to be even 6, but like everyone said, each pup grows at its individual pace so If'll keep my fingers crossed. So if you're not going to show Max or anything, then size of course does not matter at all, in fact, he makes a better "pet" maltese IMO!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

The important things are happy, healthy and loved  Sounds like he already has all this. 
He's one cute baby!


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Max is now 18.5 weeks old and a little over six lbs of pure joy. I am so inlove with this little boy. He is a little jealous of Lilly. He likes her, just alittle upset if I am spending time with her and not him.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I only care about weight with my guys if they are either gaining weight, or losing weight.

I have one on each end of the scale - and beyond, in Harley's case! LOL

Harley is a healthy 15 lbs & some spare change, and Dakota is also a healthy 7 lbs - with quite a bit of spare change. In fact, Dakota's ribs are not as easy to feel as they once were, so we are easing back on the treats for her!

(Harley - 6.9 kgs, Dakota - 3.4 kgs)

As I said, I only care about their weight for the sake of their health, I would not like to be in a position of either of them getting sick (diabeties for example) because of the way I feed them.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

My Max is a whopping 10 pounds - but he's 7 year old  

More to love baby - more to love !!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I used to be a little disapointed that Zoe got to be such a big girl. She's a good 10lbs. She's the perfect weight for her size. I too wanted to be able to carry her around in a shoulder bag. Then along came Jett who barely tips the scales at 5 lbs. (still not as small as some here on SM) and I'm thinking I prefer Zoe's size to his. You have to be so very careful with the tiny ones. So now when we go somewhere, Zoe walks nicely on her leash/harness and Jett is carried in my shoulder bag. :wub:


----------



## Baby Missy's Mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Max looks perfect!


----------

